# Westin Nanea Ocean Villas construction



## Pedro (Jun 11, 2015)

Aloha! The construction at the new villas in Ka'anapali is going on strong. At one point yesterday I counted at least 50 people working there, and they were pouring concrete for the foundation on one of the buildings. I thought it will be nice if tuggers can post pictures throughout the year so we can see how the construction is progressing.  

I'll start by posting a picture taken this morning from our lanai.  I don't think they are already selling units on that property, but we signed up for an owners update later this afternoon and I'll try to find out some details.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 11, 2015)

Pedro said:


> I don't think they are already selling units on that property, but we signed up for an owners update later this afternoon and I'll try to find out some details.



By law, they can't start selling until they are within a certain number of mos. before occupancy is possible.  I don't recall what that timeframe is, but maybe you can find out at your torture session this afternoon.


----------



## alohakevin (Jun 14, 2015)

Pedro said:


> Aloha! The construction at the new villas in Ka'anapali is going on strong. At one point yesterday I counted at least 50 people working there, and they were pouring concrete for the foundation on one of the buildings. I thought it will be nice if tuggers can post pictures throughout the year so we can see how the construction is progressing.
> 
> I'll start by posting a picture taken this morning from our lanai.  I don't think they are already selling units on that property, but we signed up for an owners update later this afternoon and I'll try to find out some details.



That's a great idea. Thanks for the pic


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 14, 2015)

Great idea and thanks the pic. 

This makes me now wonder if a north view would be better than a pirate ship view (even with the early morning squeals of children (and their parents)) vs construction noise. Hmm...perhaps even an IV (with slight ocean view, perhaps) will be the best of the reasonable options for those of us who do not have ocean front.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## zdarskyjim (Jun 15, 2015)

Went to an update late last month at WKORV. Salesman said they hope to be offering units for sale in the fall.


----------



## RnU (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow, I just saw this thread and the pic of construction. I can't imagine the guests at the other place will be all to happy, they seem to lose a good chunk of their view.


----------



## vistana101 (Jun 17, 2015)

Just a little update from the Form 10 that was released:

_"We have development plans for 1,538 future villas, which include 390 villas at The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas in Hawaii,
a 26-acre oceanfront resort. Scheduled to begin presales prior to year end of 2015, this new resort is ideally located on Ka’anapali
Beach in Maui and will feature 390 luxurious villas and a variety of world-class resort amenities, including an expansive lagoon-style
pool and a beach bar. The new resort will also pursue the U.S. Green Building Council’s Leadership in Energy and Environmental
Design (LEED) certification for high-performance buildings."_


----------



## Henry M. (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder what the exact details are of the other 1,148 units ...


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 17, 2015)

emuyshondt said:


> I wonder what the exact details are of the other 1,148 units ...




I think they still have another 248 more buildings (or so) to build at WDW. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2015)

emuyshondt said:


> I wonder what the exact details are of the other 1,148 units ...



Someone posted that info. in the thread about the new Starwood name.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 17, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> By law, they can't start selling until they are  within a certain number of mos. before occupancy is possible.  I don't  recall what that timeframe is, but maybe you can find out at your  torture session this afternoon.


I know for a fact that we bought the Marriott almost two years before they opened up as I just looked it up on Smugmug so they may start selling in the near future. 

PS.  Just read the rest of the thread so it may still be two years.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 17, 2015)

RnU said:


> Wow, I just saw this thread and the pic of construction. I can't imagine the guests at the other place will be all to happy, they seem to lose a good chunk of their view.



I believe there is green space (a 10 acre park) in between the two developments, which you cannot really see from the photo.  Most of the North units should still be able to see the ocean from their lanai.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2015)

The green space is actually between WKORV-N, and WKORV-NN.  The WKORV-NN lot is directly next to the next property, which is Honua Kai - it may block some views at Honua Kai.

Lot 1 - WKORV

Lot 2 - WKORV-N

Lot 3 - WKORV-NN

Lot 4 - Honua Kai


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2015)

In this picture, you can see (from left to right) construction - green belt - WKORVN - WKORV:


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2015)

This may have changed, but this is the original resort map from like 2007 - on the left, you can see proximity to Honua Kai:


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 17, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> The green space is actually between WKORV-N, and WKORV-NN.



Yes, I thought that the poster was referring to WKORV-N when he was talking about the guests at the "other development" getting their view blocked, because the North side is what is shown in the OP's photo. But I guess that he was referring to Honua Kai. 

It does appear that the southern facing OV villas will get their view blocked.  Bummer for them.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jun 18, 2015)

Our first time exchanging through II in November and are in North. Time to start meditating on how construction noise and ocean waves are similar or maybe I'll just pack the earplugs.

Ian


----------



## PamMo (Jun 18, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> Yes, I thought that the poster was referring to WKORV-N when he was talking about the guests at the "other development" getting their view blocked, because the North side is what is shown in the OP's photo. But I guess that he was referring to Honua Kai.
> 
> It does appear that the southern facing OV villas will get their view blocked.  Bummer for them.



The photo was taken from the OP's lanai at WKORVN, looking over the green belt to Nanea, Honua Kai and beyond. Obviously, the camera lens has flattened the depth in the photo, making Nanea looked crammed right next to Honua Kai, but even so, there's no way owners on the south side of Honua Kai are going to be happy with the construction noise and blocked ocean views. The Westin build out on the lot was downplayed when we looked at Honua Kai early on. From the 2007 resort layout that Denise posted, those buildings look pretty close. How many floors will Nanea have?


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 18, 2015)

PamMo said:


> How many floors will Nanea have?



Acc to post 13, 6 max.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 18, 2015)

LisaRex, you've got great eyes! Or mine are really, really bad! I had to put my reading glasses on and zoom in to catch that! So, that's a "low-rise" for Maui?


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 18, 2015)

iconnections said:


> I know for a fact that we bought the Marriott almost two years before they opened up as I just looked it up on Smugmug so they may start selling in the near future.
> 
> PS.  Just read the rest of the thread so it may still be two years.




I purchased HGVC pre-construction two years before opening at Kings Land, the contract stipulated no usage for four years.  It was eoy odd, the opening odd year I got points only. Purchased in 07, opened 09, first used 11.

I took several peeks at the construction zone in May.  The pile of dirt is already blocking views at Honua Kai, its along the north fence and three stories tall.  

The trees along the coastal zone are very thick there, the lower OF units wont have much of a view either unless they are allowed to thin them out drastically.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 18, 2015)

Out of curiosity I checked listings for Honua Kai and found a few units with "ocean view" units on the south side of their building and no mention of the Nanea construction. I assume it will be obvious to any potential buyers, and must be disclosed. Still, this may be a good time for anyone willing to have slightly less of a view if they want to buy in there. I'm not current on the market in Maui so have no idea if prices are good or not...it does seem that Honua Kai (at least per sales history) has increased in value in the last few years.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 18, 2015)

PassionForTravel said:


> Our first time exchanging through II in November and are in North. Time to start meditating on how construction noise and ocean waves are similar or maybe I'll just pack the earplugs.
> 
> Ian



I was at WKORV when they were building WKORVN - it really wasn't intrusive, and those buildings are much closer together.  I don't think it will bother you because of the green belt between WKROVN and construction.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry I guess my humor didn't come though. We are glad for the chance to do the exchange. We're really not worried and will deal. After all we will be at a Westin for a bargain price, on Maui and steps from the water.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 18, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> I assume it will be obvious to any potential buyers, and must be disclosed.



You mean that it's obvious, so it doesn't have to be disclosed, right?  Not sure about the laws in Hawaii, but here in Ohio, you don't need to disclose things obvious to the naked eye, such as the fact that your house sits next to a railroad track. You do need to disclose items that would be detrimental to ownership, but aren't obvious, such as leaks, structural cracks in the foundation that you patched up and painted over, and resident poltergeists.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 18, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> You mean that it's obvious, so it doesn't have to be disclosed, right?  Not sure about the laws in Hawaii, but here in Ohio, you don't need to disclose things obvious to the naked eye, such as the fact that your house sits next to a railroad track. You do need to disclose items that would be detrimental to ownership, but aren't obvious, such as leaks, structural cracks in the foundation that you patched up and painted over, and resident poltergeists.




I don't know the laws in Hawaii. I would have thought they need to disclose it, at least until they started construction...and perhaps now that it is obvious they don't need to say anything about it. In any case, it appears that based on the asking price the sellers want ~30% more than they paid a few years ago for the condo.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Pedro (Jun 20, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I was at WKORV when they were building WKORVN - it really wasn't intrusive, and those buildings are much closer together. I don't think it will bother you because of the green belt between WKROVN and construction.



In a similar way, we were not bothered at all by the construction going on at Nanea, even though our lanai was on the side closest to Nanea.  The big open space between Nanea and WKORV-N provides a good buffer for any construction noise.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 20, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> By law, they can't start selling until they are within a certain number of mos. before occupancy is possible. I don't recall what that timeframe is, but maybe you can find out at your torture session this afternoon.



We were told during our (very short) owners update that they will start selling in the last quarter of this year.  We had a good update, and well worth 6000 SP for a few minutes of our time.


----------



## MON2REY (Jun 30, 2015)

http://www.latimes.com/travel/hawai...sort-construction-savings-20150629-story.html 

Well, I guess the new construction is taking its toll.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 30, 2015)

Clever name for the discounted offer: "Hard Hat Rate" - good through June 2016.  Kids even get a "construction fun" gift at check-in!  http://www.honuakai.com/packages/hard-hat1.htm


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 30, 2015)

pammo said:


> clever name for the discounted offer: "hard hat rate" - good through june 2016.  Kids even get a "construction fun" gift at check-in!  http://www.honuakai.com/packages/hard-hat1.htm



Kids Love Construction!!!


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Aug 27, 2015)

Just reading the email with a link to the renderings. Nanea looks like a combo of the Hyatt Ka'anapali and WKORN

https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork...8-discovernanea-owner-initial&utm_content=btn


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 28, 2015)

...and here are the amentities:

Sand beach
Heated lagoon pool
Island whirlpool spas
Beach pool – zero entry with sand bottom and water slide
Poolside cabanas
Children’s splash pad
Two plunge pools
WestinWORKOUT® fitness studio sauna and steam room
Outdoor barbecue grill stations
Restaurant
Pool Bar
Market
Fire Pit
Cultural Center
Retail spaces
Grab n' Go
Keiki Club (Westin® Family)
Business center with internet access
Board room/multi-function room
Covered parking

No tennis courts... boo!


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 28, 2015)

At least they aren't promising a lazy river this time as they did with WKORV-N only to change plans later on. These features don't sound like anything really new...just the basic requirements for a typical modern large beach resort.

What is the Cultural Center? A bulletin board next to the retail store with info on Maui? And the business center is likely two computers in the hallway just like WKORV. 

I'm sure they'll make a lot of money on this project. And I am looking forward to more options - I can see the appeal of having more pools to visit during a stay, another restaurant, etc. We'll just have to wait and see if the beach becomes too crowded like it is in Whaler's Village, but I hope not.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## LarryAck (Sep 3, 2015)

My question is the sewer plant that is literally accross the street.  If the wind blows wrong it hits north.  What is the air going to be right next door.


----------



## mauitraveler (Sep 3, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> What is the Cultural Center? A bulletin board next to the retail store with info on Maui? And the business center is likely two computers in the hallway just like WKORV.
> 
> 
> Actually, KORVN has 2 computers in the hallway.  KORVS has a room with computers and printers that can be accessed with your key card. They also have two computers in the hallway, which are mostly used for printing boarding passes.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 3, 2015)

mauitraveler said:


> Ken555 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the Cultural Center? A bulletin board next to the retail store with info on Maui? And the business center is likely two computers in the hallway just like WKORV.
> ...




You made my point. A business center is just a couple of computers...be it in a hallway or a room, doesn't really matter.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## lizap (Sep 3, 2015)

This issue is conveniently being 'swept under the rug' (or sewer).  If I was considering buying here, this would be a legitimate concern..




LarryAck said:


> My question is the sewer plant that is literally accross the street.  If the wind blows wrong it hits north.  What is the air going to be right next door.


----------



## GregT (Sep 3, 2015)

Google Earth is showing Nanea now under construction, showing foundation for Building 3 and Building 4.  I do not know how frequently the images get updated, but it will be interesting to follow from afar.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 3, 2015)

GregT said:


> Google Earth is showing Nanea now under construction, showing foundation for Building 3 and Building 4.  I do not know how frequently the images get updated, but it will be interesting to follow from afar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just walked past construction and can see it from my unit. There's a number of people working on it daily and it appears they've started on the second floor for at least one section.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 27, 2016)

PamMo said:


> Clever name for the discounted offer: "Hard Hat Rate" - good through June 2016.  Kids even get a "construction fun" gift at check-in!  http://www.honuakai.com/packages/hard-hat1.htm



My relatives just stayed at this resort and took advantage of the hard hat rate and even though their view was of dirt and construction, they were happy with the price reduction as they would not have been able to stay here otherwise...

They raved about how beautiful the Honua Kai resort was and they got suckered into taking a tour next door and thank god they did not buy


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 28, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> They raved about how beautiful the Honua Kai resort was and they got suckered into taking a tour next door and thank god they did not buy



I love Honua Kai.  It's where I would buy a condo if I were to buy one on Maui.


----------



## GGMsfo (Aug 21, 2016)

*Nanea in August 2016*

I just returned from a stay at the Westin Ka'anapali ORV and took some pictures of the Nanea construction.  

Viewed from Ka'anapali Beach:





Landscaping recently installed:





A peek inside:





The boardwalk that goes along the grass/beach border is right along this fencing, so you get an idea of the proximity of the OFV to the boardwalk and beach.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Aug 22, 2016)

*Blocked*



GGMsfo said:


> I just returned from a stay at the Westin Ka'anapali ORV and took some pictures of the Nanea construction.
> 
> Viewed from Ka'anapali Beach:
> 
> ...



Your link to "Dropbox" is not properly shared


----------



## GGMsfo (Aug 23, 2016)

My apologies.  I had a heck of a time getting the image posted using the tug interface.  I'm so new, I didn't know what to do, so I figured I put them somewhere else, and it worked for me.  I'll figure out how to do it next time so there is no disappointment.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 23, 2016)

A great way (free, but need to sign-up) is to get a PhotoBucket account (app) and upload photos. Then click on the IMG link for photo (automatically copied) , and paste in TUG post reply.

Very easy - and gets a good photo size.
(And you have photos stored to share)
IME


----------



## GGMsfo (Aug 24, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> A great way (free, but need to sign-up) is to get a PhotoBucket account (app) and upload photos. Then click on the IMG link for photo (automatically copied) , and paste in TUG post reply.
> 
> Very easy - and gets a good photo size.
> (And you have photos stored to share)
> IME



Thanks for the tip, neighbor!


----------

